# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ورشة عمل (خروج المريخ من البطولات الاسباب والحلول )

## مرهف

*حقيقة خروج المريخ مبكراً من البطولات القارية أمر محزن ومحبط جداً
نجد ان المريخ يصرف في كل عام ملايين الدولارات في صفقات اللاعبين الاجانب والمحليين
وكذلك يتعاقد مع مدربين اصحاب خبرات ومعسكرات خارجية وصرف بذخي
وجماهير بعشرات الالوف داخل الملعب تؤازر
وببساطة كل وسائل الراحة والاعداد يتم توفيرها للفريق
ومع هذا يفاجئنا المريخ بالخروج علي يد أندية قد تكون مغمورة احياناً
..
دعونا نعقد ورشتنا هنا علي ظهر هذا البوست لنكتب عن الاسباب والحلول
باسهاب علها تكون البداية الصحيحة 
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*دعوني ابدأ لكم في بعض ما توصلت له من خلال متابعتي للمريخ عن قرب في السنوات الاخيرة
..
اولا يجب علي المريخ مستقبلا ان اراد تسجيل لاعب محلي ان لا يهتم بمهارته 
اولي الاوليات ان يكون اللاعب متعلم ومتثقف ومتطلع وذو افق متفتح وصاحب ولاء وغيرة
..
الاهتمام بالكابتينية في المريخ وان لا يكون منح الكابتينية حسب الاقدمية بل حسب مواصفات اللاعب القائد الملهم
..
الاهتمام  بالحقوق والواجبات بين المريخ واللاعبين وان لا يتم صرف مليم خارج ما نص عليه العقد
وايقاف العبث المسمي بالتحفيز العشوائي
..
اواصل
...

*

----------


## مناوي

*تسلم الايادي ياريس 

انصر دينك ... 

كفيت واوفيييييت 

     وكفي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*عدم التدخلات الادارية في الشأن الفني لفريق الكرة وترك الامر برمته للمدير الفني
..
علي دائرة الكرة ان تحترم عملها وان لا تكون اداة للفوضي بل يكون هنالك عقد عمل
واضح بين ادارة الكرة ونادي المريخ تحكمه لوائح محددة 
ويعامل دائرة الكرة علي اساس انهم موظفون فقط 
..
الاستغناء عن اي لاعب محلي مهما كان مستواه الفني ان حاول زرع الفتنة بين اللاعبين 
الاجانب والمحليين وان يكون الاستعناء بداعي سوء السلوك كي لا يستفيد منه نادي اخر
..
معاملة مجلس الادارة للاعبين حسب نصوص العقد فقط سوي كانوا محليين او اجانب
كي لا يكون هنالك ضغينة بين اللاعبين 
..
ان يكون عقد اللاعبين نسخة واحدة (اي لا يختلف العقد للاعب عن الاخر ) 
وان يشمل العقد الحقوق والواجبات فقط وان لا يكون هنالك وعود خارج نطاق العقد
...

*

----------


## مناوي

*اهم فقرة قلتها كما الانجلييييييييييييز الان ...!!   

الاهتمام بالكابتينية في المريخ وان لا يكون منح الكابتينية حسب الاقدمية بل حسب مواصفات اللاعب القائد الملهم
*

----------


## مرهف

*وقبل هذا يجب ان يكون مجلس ادارة المريخ في وضع مهيب يجعل اللاعبين والخصوم
يعملون له اله حساب واعني بالخصوم ( اتحاد كرة وزارة صحافة اندية منافسة ... الخ )
..
عدم ترك الباب مفتوحا لكل من يسعي للشهرة بالجلوس في كنبة الاحتياط وملازمة اللاعبين في المعسكرات
..
معاقبة اي لاعب فوريا مهما كان مستواه في حالة التراخي المتعمد في اللعب او نيل الكروت بلا مبرر
اوالتسبب في هدف يلج الشباك او ضياع الفرص المتكرر في المباراة
..
انتقاء اعضاء مجلس الادارة من الاشداء الاقوياء الامينون المتعلمون اصحاب اللباقة في الحديث
..
اواصل
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*الجهاز الفني او التدريب
اهم ملف لكي يحقق المريخ البطولات فيجب الاهتمام به وبدرجة كبيرة من الحرص
فلكي يكون لديك فريق قوي يجب ان يكون هنالك جهاز فني قوي محترف علي درجة عالية من الاحترافية علي استعداد
للعمل في جو السودان المتقلب مناخيا وان يكون الجهاز الفني صاحب سيرة في عالم الكرة 
فما معني ان يتم تسجيل لاعب بمليون دولار او اكثر وان نأتي في ذات الوقت بجهاز فني باقل من ربع هذه القيمة
فهنا تصبح الاية مقلوبة كحالة من يسقي الارض قبل حرثها 
..
التدرج في تحويل مشاكل اللاعبين ومتطلباتهم وكذلك مشاكل الجهاز الفني ومتطلباتهم
( اي لا يتم السماح لاي لاعب او موظف مهما كان بمخاطبة الادارة مباشرة )
..
اواصل
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*ما سبق هو محاولة لاسعاف المريخ في الوقت الراهن ليصبح منافسا بقوة في البطولات الخارجية
او بعض مما اتذكره الان 
..
ولكي نعد فريق في المستقبل يكون قادرا علي تحقيق بطولات 
يجب ان نفتح المجال لابناء المريخ من اللاعبين السابقين كل وحسب خانته التي كان يلعب بها
في اكاديمية المريخ المفترضة والتي احسب انها لن تكلف كثيرا فقط بعض العزيمة والاصرار 
لتصبح واقعا وباقل مجهود مادي 
..
اي ان يتبني المدافعين ولاعبي الارتكاز مجموعة من اليفع فيمن تنطبق عليهم المواصفات
حسب البنية والمهارة 
وكذلك في لاعبي الاطراف وايضا الوسط والهجوم والحراسة
ان يكون سن القبول من 12 الي 14 فقط 
فهذه هي الفترة التي يستطيع فيها الانسان استيعاب اي شيئ جديد 
..
ويمكن للمريخ ان يتعاقد مع اي مدرسة بالقرب من النادي او في اي من مدن الخرطوم لاستيعاب
هؤلاء اليفع في اي مدرسة يقع عليها الاختيار حسب المواصفات التي ينطبق ليعدهم اكاديمياً
وهذا الامر ليس مكلف مادياً وان يكون هنالك ترحيل مجاني لهؤلاء اليفع مع وجبات وبدلات 
..
فهنا نزرع في هؤلاء اليفع منذ الصغر ما كان ينقص لاعبي اليوم 
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*هذه بعض ما اري من حلول والاسباب عكس ما ذكرت
اتمني ان يدلوا الجميع بدلوه في الاسباب والحلول
دمتم
...

*

----------


## مناوي

*كلام عيييين العقل ...

هذا ما كان يفتقده المريخ منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة نتمني ان يضعها المجلس القادم في الحسبان 
وان يبني عليها اهدافه ... 

حتي لا تتكرر اخطاء الماضي المريرة ..! 
ايضاً اري ان يعمل المجلس القادم منذ الان جل اهتمامه بالناشئين والشباب ..

ايضاً (رأي شخصي) عدم تسجيل اي لاعب محلي أو اجنبي تجاوز السابعة والعشرون من عمره ..

منع جميع السماسرة من والمصلحجية من التواجد في معسكرات الفريق الخارجية وترشيح لاعبين للمريخ 

اللاعب الفلاني والعلاني وهذا ممتاز وغيرته علي النادي والاساليب الرنانة التي يمارسها السماسرة .. 
تطبيق اللائحة كما قلت يا مرهف علي الجميع حتي الجمهووووور .. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهتمام بالكابتينية في المريخ وان لا يكون منح الكابتينية حسب الاقدمية بل حسب مواصفات اللاعب القائد الملهم
مع احترامي لكل من مر على تاريخ المريخ القريب من كباتن
لكن بعد ابراهومه لم يظهر كابتن بمواصفات قيادية في المريخ ابدا
*

----------


## mosa2000

*أخي  مرهف  اوفيت وكفيت  ولكن  إذا  كنا  ننشد  كاس  قاري أو إقليمي  يجب  العمل  من هذا  المؤسم  بداية  صحيحة  فكورة  القدم  اصبحت  حرفه  يمتهنها  المواهب  , لذلك  يجب  بناء  فريق  لعام  2015 منذ  الأن  يعني  يكون  الاعب  مثقف  ثقافة  إحترافية  وان يتم  الجزاء  مقابل  العطاء  يعني  تعطي  تأخذ  والإهتمام  بالناشئين   وأهم  شيئ  تسجيل  اللاعب  يتم  بناء  على  ثقافته   الكروية   , وبعدها  يتم  صقل  هذه  المواهب  بالتكتيك  والتحرك  السليم  للاعب  يعني  جهاز  فني  على  مستوي  عالي  وان  تكون  هنالك  إدارة  قادرة  على  استرداد  الحقوق  وتطبيق  القانون  على  الجميع  دون  النظر  لاسم  ومكانة  اللاعب  ويجب  علينا  ان  ننتهج  التشجيع  المثالي واقول  المثالي  يعني تشجيع  وقت ما  يحتاج  إلينا  اللاعب  والفريق  دون  الخوض  في  نقاشات  هذا لا جدوى منه يجب شطبه وتسجيل هذا كاننا  أصبحنا مدربين  وفنيين  ونتدخل  في كل  شئ  ولكن  إذا كان  هذا  التدخل  من  قبل  احد  أخر  نرفض  وندين والله من  وراء  القصد  اخي مرهف لقد  اثرت  موضوع  جميل  اهنئك  عليه
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*سجلو ليكم مدافعين ولاعبى وسط عتاولة ومهاريين ومثقفين 
دى كل القصة

*

----------


## كشة حموري

*موضوع شيق وهام جداً لنتلمس خطانا ونمسك درب البطولات....
بس الموضوع دا كبير وله جوانب كثيرة منها:
الادارة 
ادارة الكرة
لاعبين
تسجيلات واسسها
تدريب
تمويل
خطط قصيرة متوسطة
غياب الاهداف وفق قراية للواقع دون القفز فيه..
وقبل كل شي دراسة الواقع وتجارب الفشل المريرة الاخيرة واسبابها الحقيقية
ويخيل لي ان يتم تحديد نقطة او اثنين للحديث عنهم حيكون ذو فائدة اكبر ...بدل القفز بين النقاط في الموضوع مما يربك القارىء...مع تحياتي....ساعود

*

----------


## مرهف

*شكرا الاخوة مناوي ومريخابي كسلاوي وموسي وارخبيل وكشة حموري
..
اثريتم البوست ونطمح في المزيد
...

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*موضوع فى غاية الأهميه .

  ستسعى لتطرق خلاصته آذان

إدارة  النادى .

من  الأمور الهامه مسألة وجود

إدارة قويه لها المقدره على التصدى

للمؤامرات  الواضحه التى تحاك داخل

الإتحاد العام ولجانه  وأخص ثلاث من

اللجان  كان تحيزها واضحاً وبشده ضد

المريخ وهى :

 1 . لجنة التحكيم 

 2 . لجنة الإنضباط

 3 .  اللجنه المنظمه.

 كلكم شاهدٌ  على ما فعلته هذه اللجان

بالمريخ ويمكنكم عقد مقارنه مع الحالات

المشابهه من المنافس .

لذا فإن الأسبقية الأولى لإحتياجاتنا هى

وجود  الإدارة القادرة  المقتدرة .

المدارس السنيه هى السبيل  الوحيد

لإنشاء جيل جديد من اللاعبين يتمتع

بفكر كروى سليم لذا فهذا الأمريشكل

الأهمية الثانيه بدءاً من مرحلة البراعم 

وهذا هو السبيل الوحيد لتوفر لاعبين

يتميزون بالولاء للشعار قبل  المال .

الإ ستقرار الفنى وأهمية إختيار جهاز

فنى لكل  المراحل بكفاءآت عاليه .


*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*  الأهمية الثالثه  تكون من نصيب توفر

 إداره  للكره بمستويات رفيعه من الفكر

 الإدارى والكروى معاً  لا تعمل برزق اليوم باليوم

إنما  وفق تخطيط علمى مدروس يغطى برنامج للموسم

بأكمله شاملا تسجيلاته و إدارة وحفظ ملفات  لكل لاعبيه

تغطى أمورهم الماليه والطبيه والسلوكيه والفنيه مع وجود

قياس فنى دقيق لتقييم عطاء اللاعب خلال الموسم حتى

لا يتم الشطب والتسجيل عشوائياً .


الأهمية الرابعة على حسب وجهة نظرى المتواضعه تتعلق

بالجهاز الفنى

 وأهمية إستقراره لمدد طويله وتميزه بمستويات فنيه رفيعه 

ويشمل هذا كل الأجهزة الفنيه بما فيها  البراعم .















*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*1- الإداريين أصحاب المصالح الشخصية (سمسرة) وغيره
2- إعلام يصنع من مريخ من ورق 
3- مدرب لايعرف مقدرات لاعبيه عند إستلام المهام مع الخوف من خوض تجارب إعدادية حقيقية 
4- لاعبين وطنيين مستهترين ومستواهم ضعيف وغير مسئولين ولسيت لديهم الدوافع والغيرة على شعار المريخ
5- جمهور فقط بفقه التطبيل ويرى الخطأ ولايقدر على تصحيحه بداعى حوجة المريخ للوقوف خلفه وشوفوا الحضرى وصلنا لى وين  إضافة الى المشجعين النص كم الموجهين 
6-  عدم تطيبق سياسة الإنضباط على جميع اللاعبين 
7- تحديد سقوف أسعار اللاعبين (وطنيين - محترفيين) حتى نقضى على الحسد والحقد بين اللاعبين 
8- قائد حقيقى للمريخ مع أحترامى الكبير لعشقى المهول فيص العجب كقيمة فنية لكن القيادة فن ووحيوية مع الجميع وكذلك دوبلامسية إضافة لحل مشاكل اللاعبين
                        	*

----------

